# Questions re: changes in future of BCBS Medicare Advantage Plan?



## Geezerette (Nov 18, 2020)

I just got onto the above when I changed this year from one I’d been on almost since the beginning of being in Medicare and was content with the new plan and especially the new providers I was seeing. 
But I’ve been noticing that what I *wasn’t* seeing was any ads  for that plan while Humana, United & others were advertising all over. So I called the agent I signed on from and she confirmed that there “may be some changes” in 2022, and the plan coverages as stated in the “notice of change “ booklet would be in force all of 2021 and would be fine. 
Im not about to try to change now with change closing 12/7, but am going to start in right away to find out what other plans the providers I like accept & the coverages.

The plan I left is still very short of providers & are trying make it sound like hardly having to see a Dr face to face is a good thing. 
Geez, I was so worried about changing plans this time last year I actually broke out in a rash.


----------



## Victor (Jan 9, 2021)

Have you seen the new Blue Cross calendar?

Their slogan is "LIVE YOUR BLUE LIFE"    lol    they don't know what "blue" means
Thanks for telling me to be blue...


----------

